# Vultr Buglandia.



## Hxxx (Dec 28, 2014)

This weekend I signed up with Vultr, deposited a few dollars, created a VM, all good, until that point.

Had issued with the route to NY, so I though, hey I could just do snapshot and restore in another of their location. Requested the 1 snapshot, waited 2 hours, snapshot was never created. Tried a second time, waited an hour, snapshot was never created. Contacted support, they responded saying that snapshot system is having issues, so they will take a look during the week (lol).

I didnt wanted to recreate everything manually, so I decided to cancel/destroy the current VM. Went to the VM, stopped the VM, requested a destroy. The system replied with "Unable to destroy VM" . Requested a destroy a second time, same thing. Opened a ticket to request a destroy (hilarious).

IMO in comparison to DO and Linode,specially DO which is the targetted competition, Vultr still a baby.


----------



## DomainBop (Dec 28, 2014)

> Had issued with the route to NY


Did someone mention routing???

Vultr Amsterdam (they use Evoswitch/Haarlem) to Leaseweb Amsterdam

1  108.61.xxx.x (108.61.xxx.xxx)  0.551 ms  0.679 ms  0.726 ms


 2  xe-4-3-3.edge4.Amsterdam1.Level3.net (212.72.43.161)  0.770 ms  0.823 ms  0.873 ms


 3  FIBERRING-B.edge4.Amsterdam1.Level3.net (212.72.40.102)  98.006 ms  98.044 ms  98.080 ms


 4  po2.cs1.ams1.leaseweb.net (37.48.95.193)  97.567 ms  97.762 ms 37.48.95.199 (37.48.95.199)  97.709 ms


 5  5.79.78.213 (5.79.78.213)  97.831 ms 5.79.78.212 (5.79.78.212)  97.782 ms 5.79.78.213 (5.79.78.213)  97.863 ms


 6  37.48.xxx.xxx (37.48.xxx.xxx)  97.900 ms  99.326 ms  99.425 ms

Leaseweb Amsterdam to Vultr Amsterdam

 1  37.48.xxx.xxx (37.48.xxx.xxx)  0.342 ms  0.336 ms  0.335 ms


 2  hosted-by.leaseweb.com (5.79.78.221)  0.324 ms  0.323 ms  0.319 ms


 3  37.48.95.200 (37.48.95.200)  0.316 ms ae2.ngn-ams1-cr1.leaseweb.net (5.79.79.240)  0.444 ms  0.443 ms


 4  xe-10-2-3-375.edge5.Amsterdam1.Level3.net (212.72.43.189)  0.862 ms xe-9-3-2-371.edge4.Amsterdam1.Level3.net (212.72.40.101)  95.529 ms 213.19.192.25 (213.19.192.25)  95.564 ms


 5  ae-122-3508.edge4.Amsterdam1.Level3.net (4.69.162.189)  95.553 ms CHOOPA-LLC.edge4.Amsterdam1.Level3.net (212.72.43.162)  96.291 ms  96.281 ms


 6  CHOOPA-LLC.edge4.Amsterdam1.Level3.net (212.72.43.162)  96.283 ms  96.561 ms  96.390 ms


 7  108.61.xxx.xxx (108.61.xxx.xxx)  96.266 ms  96.267 ms  96.261 ms

*WTF LEVEL3, 96-99ms latencies between 2 data centers in the same f***ing city??? *



> IMO in comparison to DO and Linode,specially DO which is the targetted competition, Vultr still a baby.


All 3 of them are above average in terms of reliability, support, performance but like any host they will have the occasional problem.

The Linode node in Tokyo I'm on has had 3 hardware problems which resulted in a total of 1h 30min of downtime during the 4 months I've used them there.  By contrast, I haven't experienced any downtime due to hardware issues with Vultr in any location during the 9 months I've used them. Linode's Tokyo network is much better than Vultr's Tokyo network however.

DigitalOcean has improved since their first year (their network stability is better, and there are no recent reports of people losing data due to drive failures like happened several times in the first year when they used primarily RAID5).  Their Singapore location had some problems (DDoS related network outages,  and routing problems) when it first opened earlier this year but it has been very stable the past 5 or 6 months.

edited to add: if anyone wants to experience bugs in a cloud platform --> o-n-a-p-p


----------



## pcan (Dec 28, 2014)

My experience is similar. I got the black friday free credit and I started to play with the control panel. I also was frustrated by instabilities on snapshot creation, ISO uploading and instance creation. Basically, sometimes you need to retry several times until it works (and it will work, sooner or later). Payment processing was also troubled, one of my perfectly good VISA credit card was not accepted and I had to use paypal. VPSs themselves are fast, cheap and never failed, so the service is still actractive, but I will not put any production VPS on Vultr just now.


----------



## raindog308 (Dec 28, 2014)

Must be that, ah, "R&D".

DaveA commented on LET that he wouldn't tell anyone details about how Vultr runs (such as if they're using RAID0) because he needed to protect their R&D and if he shared details, anyone could "buy the same Solus modules".

Of course, if anyone can buy the same Solus modules...how much R&D is there, really?

I've never used Vultr.  I actually looked at them a while back because several people on openbsd-misc mentioned they were running OpenBSD on vultr...but I was put off by his bashing of other quality hosts on LET.


----------



## splitice (Dec 28, 2014)

Vultr has always struck me as 'meh'. Ive experienced a few Interface issues, and all the 'cloud' features remain in beta after many many months.

The main selling point of Vultr for me is Windows support, unfortunately the option to use purchased licences is not available unless you build an upload your own ISO (CBF). Something which deters me from doing anything major with them.

Currently just using my dollar matched credit ($100 paid, $100 extra) to test applications (i.e X4B WinTunnel). For that its fine, not planning on replacing DigitalOcean any time soon (even if some of the locations offered are quite interesting!)

A bit of work on their end and they could improve significantly to offer something that could be a great competitor. In its current state its closer to a regular VPS service than to a 'cloud' service.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 28, 2014)

splitice said:


> Vultr has always struck me as 'meh'. Ive experienced a few Interface issues, and all the 'cloud' features remain in beta after many many months.
> 
> The main selling point of Vultr for me is Windows support, unfortunately the option to use purchased licences is not available unless you build an upload your own ISO (CBF). Something which deters me from doing anything major with them.
> 
> ...


I'd have to agree.  The only reason I'm even using Vultr is because of their Japan server location.  Unfortunately, it's not the best in terms of network, but it's enough to get by.

If there was only an affordable provider in Japan that would accept paypal...


----------



## drmike (Dec 29, 2014)

It's all fun at Vultr until they ask you for your "PAPERS".  Unsure if they do random flagging or what.   But I know folks paper searched for no rationale reason. 

Me, personally, any company that paper requests, I don't deal with.   I don't care if it is my utility company and they have a monopoly.  No papers, no electric service?  Good, I just bought solar and installed a nice new generator...

In VPS / hosting world, there is no lack of competition, options, etc.  Risk assessment is fine and all, but when you go to doing the document stuff, meh.  I am on the fence there especially when so many have say verified PayPal accounts and the like.   If they are paying you with some credit card and weirdness there, then perhaps.  Great process to drive sales to your competition


----------



## eva2000 (Dec 29, 2014)

Vultr servers are fast compared to Linode and DigitalOcean https://community.centminmod.com/threads/digitalocean-vs-linode-vs-vultr-48gb-16-cpus-centminmodbench-sh-results.1389/ but yeah still alot of things in beta.

Snapshots last time I used them are limited to ~11 IIRC so I couldn't create anymore unless I deleted older ones would defeat the purpose of snapshots. So I am using DO more for projects that require such. 

Multi core VPS still limited to certain regions and not always available is another problem for me. As is floating ips still limited in locations.

remember the free $1000 Vultr credit for 100K instance competition posted back in mid September ? no news or updates regarding that at all ! 

Basically, operation wise, Vultr has some way to go still.

Love the ISO upload though, allowed me to deploy Oracle Linux 6.x OS servers which up until recently only Ramnode had template/ISO for Oracle Linux (seem to have removed them again now).


----------



## VPN.SH (Dec 29, 2014)

eva2000 said:


> remember the free $1000 Vultr credit for 100K instance competition posted back in mid September ? no news or updates regarding that at all !


I think some guy over at LET won. Could be wrong, but I do recall a guy over there winning.

*EDIT: Seems I'm mistaken: It was this 30k instance competition and was won by a LET user here.*


----------



## Hxxx (Dec 29, 2014)

Update:

I received a refund of my deposit plus credit to the account.


----------

